# Eastbourne schools



## sam12345 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello!

I am trying to do some home work on the best schools in the Eastbourne area. The schooling thing appears to be a minefield and I would like to get it right. I so got it wrong when we moved back to the UK from Germany last October. My children hate the school that they are in and so do I!! My fault entirely but I would like to avoid that situation again if possible.

So I guess my questions is...can anyone give me some advice and opinions for schools in the are for children who are 11, 8 & 5 years old??

We are moving to Wellington at the end of July. My husband is already there and started work last week and I will be visiting for 10 days in June so hope to have a look around then.

Your help and advice is appreciated.

Thanks
Sam


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sam12345 said:


> Hello! I am trying to do some home work on the best schools in the Eastbourne area. The schooling thing appears to be a minefield and I would like to get it right. I so got it wrong when we moved back to the UK from Germany last October. My children hate the school that they are in and so do I!! My fault entirely but I would like to avoid that situation again if possible. So I guess my questions is...can anyone give me some advice and opinions for schools in the are for children who are 11, 8 & 5 years old?? We are moving to Wellington at the end of July. My husband is already there and started work last week and I will be visiting for 10 days in June so hope to have a look around then. Your help and advice is appreciated. Thanks Sam


Hi,

There are only 3 schools in Eastbourne and all of them are for Primary years 1 - 8.

Wellesley College is an independent all boys primary school and no doubt expensive.
San Antonio is a catholic primary school with religion probably featuring heavily in the running of the school.
The final one Muritai Primary School is a state school.

Each school will have a decile score, however since the community is small they're probably all the same or a similar score.
Decile score is only an indicator to the quality of children's families who attend. It is not an indicator of the quality of the school or it's teachings.
The score will be between 1 and 10. The higher the score the less funding the school will receive from the government usually meaning more financial input from parents.

Each school has an ERO report conducted within the last 3 years which details the quality of the school which is more like what you're looking for but they can be a bit skewed especially if they are old - ie over 2 years old. A lot can happen in a school in 2 years.

Your best bet if you're coming over is to visit each one and go with your gut feeling.

There are many more schools further afield. Lower Hutt being the nearest but you'll have to travel around the bays.

Since you have an 11 year old you'll also need to think about secondary schools of which there are none in Eastbourne.


----------



## sam12345 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thats some good info. Many thanks. I will check them all out and then look at a school for my 11 year old!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sam12345 said:


> Thats some good info. Many thanks. I will check them all out and then look at a school for my 11 year old!


Sorry may have misled you there slightly so just to make sure you understand.

A child starting primary school for the first time between July (when the school roll is counted) and 31 December of a school year, and aged between five and six, will be classed as year 0. Children who begin school for the first time between 1 January and before the July roll count will be classed as year 1. 
Children usually start primary school when they turn five even though schooling is only compulsory from age six. 
Where children start school for the first time after the age of six, they are placed in the same year as other children of the same age.

So primary school is for children aged 5 to 12 years with those being years 1 to 8 of school.
Your 11 year old will attend primary school when you arrive however maybe only for a year before they are at an age to attend secondary school, so due to that you may want to consider secondary schools also for their education in the not too distant future.

Cheers.


----------

